# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Wagrain Meetings 2008

## pAz

In knapp 2 wochen gehts auch in wagrain in die neue saison,damit man sich auch schon fürs opening zusammenreden kann j. schon der thread!

Bikepark-Wagrain: https://www.dh-rangers.com/bike-park...bike-park.html

Fotos: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...i-wagrain.html


Helm-Cam Video: https://www.downhill-board.com/47068...d-wagrain.html

Promotion-Trailer: https://www.downhill-board.com/47275...k-wagrain.html

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

*MOIN*

FIX dabei .. denk wir kommen zu 5t......

Ride from the TOP wäre wieder ein HightLight  :Twisted:  


Aloa


Hat wer INFOS zu den Arbeiten im Park.... gibts da NEWS???

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Hat wer INFOS zu den Arbeiten im Park.... gibts da NEWS???


Aboniere dir den Newsletter auf www.mountainbikeparkwagrain.com/ .
Zurzeit ist der Slopestylepark am fertig werden.

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

meinte ob wer Pics davon bieten kann...

MercI

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> meinte ob wer Pics davon bieten kann...
> 
> MercI


Achso.
Pics sind auch immer in den Newslettern.

----------


## noox

Newsletter zusammengefaßt und zum Downloaden:
https://www.downhill-board.com/46802...k-wagrain.html

----------


## pAz

freu mich,ob sich beide tage ausgehn ist nicht ganz sicher...

----------


## Poison :)

> freu mich,ob sich beide tage ausgehn ist nicht ganz sicher...

 mit sicherheit ned...auch schladming muss eröffnet werden  :Smile:

----------


## flying circus

wann sperrt den der park jetzt wirklich auf? habich irgendwie nirgends dalesen....bin sicher dort bei opening :Twisted:   :Smile: 

ok...jetzt hab ich´s dalesen...sry^^

----------


## noox

Achtung:

Bis 29. per Mail bei mir anmelden, dann gibt es für Tages und Saisonkarten 10% Ermäßigung. Diejenigen, die sich schon für Leogang angemeldet haben, setze ich automatisch auf die Liste! Brauchen also nicht mehr schreiben.

Näheres hier:

https://www.downhill-board.com/46915...enstigung.html

----------


## grisch

> Achtung:
> 
> Bis 29. per Mail bei mir anmelden, dann gibt es für Tages und Saisonkarten 10% Ermäßigung. Diejenigen, die sich schon für Leogang angemeldet haben, setze ich automatisch auf die Liste! Brauchen also nicht mehr schreiben.
> 
> Näheres hier:
> 
> https://www.downhill-board.com/46915...enstigung.html


Super, danke Noox!

----------


## DirtMerchant

noox is my man!!!!!

----------


## noox

Nächsen Sonntag Wagrain?

----------


## klamsi

jaaaaa !

----------


## DirtMerchant

bin ab So mittag mit von der Partie(y), ev. schaffts ja sogar der kevin?????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## grisch

> So wie's ausschaut können sowieso auch ein paar am Samstag net.


mir is der sonntag sympatischer! zwecks "party" muss ich sicher ned nach wagrain  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## Snowthrill

bei uns wirds auch eher sonntag....
wetterbericht schaut wirklich ned so prickelnd aus :-(

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

Wir sind dabei wie jedes Jahr...






kommen zu 5t vll zu sext   :Wink:  am SA

mal sehen was das wetter hergibt..

@ all in Wagrain Fenster auf damit die Kackregenwolcken durchziehen.


cheers

----------


## Poison :)

kann leider nur samstag! 
wer is samstag dabei?
klamsi,paz,kev,....? 
lg

----------


## skimp

die frage is, wer is bei der party dabei?
ändiboy und i sind schon am überlegen, ob wir nich über nacht bleiben sollen.. aber wenns wetter schlecht is, dann wirds wohl sonntag werden.. aber die letzten jahre wars immer schön, also muss es heuer auch passen..

----------


## Poison :)

party- nein danke

wir werden je nach wetter entscheiden  :Wink:

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

Wettervorschau sieht ja für SA ned gut aus..

son kack ich hoff das wird....solange es nicht regnet...gehts ja.

haben leider nur SA zeit.


adios

----------


## Dr. Dollar

shredden + party is bei mir angesagt

----------


## pAz

> solange es nicht regnet...gehts ja


wird eh schnein,zum. bis mittelstation. :Wink: 

bei uns wirds j. doch auch so.werden wegen wetter...
bin ja schon gespannt wie es am so. oben aussieht,sicher schön weiß :Cool: 

lg u. bis so.

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

Ahoi 

bissal besser siehts schon aus für SA

hoffe das sich der regen einstellt

Wetter - Wagrain  :Rolleyes:  

CyA

----------


## noox

www.bergfex.at/wagrain/wetter/

----------


## pAz

kann mir fast ned vorstellen,dass die temp. für so. vorm.stimmt oder?
ui da heissts wider warm anziehn wie bei der x-line!

lg

----------


## Stylo77

was sehen meine augen auf der webcam 
ist ja ekelhaft nach 3 wochen whistler sonne

----------


## noox

Wer am Sonntag in Wagrain noch Kaputzen-Jacken oder T-Shirts braucht: T-Shirt hab ich noch vereinzelt in S und M. Viele in L und XL.  Kaputzen-Jacken noch a paar in M, L und XL. 
T-Shirt: 24 Euro
 Kaputzen-Jacken: 49 Euro

Außerdem verschenke ich noch a paar alte T-Shirts. Also die blauen und caramel: Je ein paar in S, M, XXL. Für Kids hätte ich noch 2 XS in blau. Und dann hab ich noch ein ganz altes T-Shirt: M in grün  :Wink: 

Wer sicher sein will, vorher reservieren.

----------


## skimp

ich will ein altes rangers t-shirt!! bin ja schon eeeewig dabei!


aja.. samstag wagrain?
www.wagrain.at/info/webkamera/index31.php

schneeschaufel mitnehmen!

bin scho am überlegen, ob sonntag überhaupt sinn macht bei dem dreckswetter..

----------


## tribune

i glaub da überleg i mas a numoi... :Embarrassment:  

lg

----------


## pAz

> bin scho am überlegen, ob sonntag überhaupt sinn macht bei dem dreckswette


age,mochts eich ned ins hemd!
trocken woas scho long nimma und schnee und frost homa a scho ghobt des jahr also auf nach wagrain am so.!

LG

----------


## grisch

> age,mochts eich ned ins hemd!
> trocken woas scho long nimma und schnee und frost homa a scho ghobt des jahr also auf nach wagrain am so.!
> 
> LG


wenn mir wer a radl leiht bin i fix dabei. wetter is ma wuascht! wagrain geht jo eh easy, nordpark rennen in innsbruck is bei dem wetter schon was anderes  :Cool:

----------


## cyberuhu

> aja.. samstag wagrain?
> www.wagrain.at/info/webkamera/index31.php
> 
> schneeschaufel mitnehmen!


Oder Board/Ski dann moch ma an Slide-to-Ride...  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

wir rocken den schnee wenns sein muss...

ride from the top wir kommen.. @ helmcam  :Big Grin:  

CyA chris

----------


## Poison :)

www.wagrain.at/info/webkamera/index31.php

is ja abartig  :EEK!:

----------


## tribune

des wird nur geil.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

fix  :Smile:  
wegbeschreibung per pm, bis morgen früh  :Wink:

----------


## bosso

hallo,

war heute jemand in wagrain, wie sind so die bedingungen?

bin noch am überlegen ob ich morgen hinfahren soll!

mfg

----------


## pAz

> bin noch am überlegen ob ich morgen hinfahren soll!


ned überlegen,kommen  :Big Grin:

----------


## bosso

...na dann bis morgen! :Embarrassment:  

mfg

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

Sodale ERSTER Lagebericht

Sind gerade zurück gekommen...

naja was soll man sagen... Warm anziehen  3,5 - 4 Grad im Tal oben Minus Grade

ab und zu leichter regen bis schneefall..

ab der mittelstation ist winter kannste bob fahren oder rodeln.. uns wars egal rauf auf den TOP... essen und runter über den Trail... anfangs bissal schlecht zufahren.. waldpassagen.. verschneit aber geil zum rocken.. denk mal an 40 - 50 cm schnee oder so... aber die strecke die gefrahren wird... ist ja schon durch die heutigen rider ausgefahren ( viele warens nicht den die meisten sind mit der Gondel wieder zur Middle) 

Helmcam Vid reiche ich nach...  :Wink:  mit einem saftigen abstieg meinerseits


Fazit: uns hats sau guad gefallen und haben den tag genutzt und das beste daraus gemacht jedoch wer vor schmutz,dreck,gatsch,schee,regen,kälte schiss hat sollte sichs überlegen...  :Stick Out Tongue:  


alljene die morgen fahren wünsche ich viel spass und gutes wetter...  ist doch mal was anderes im schnee zu rocken...


hab schnell mal Bilder vom Helmcam Video gecapturet ( Bilder sagen mehr als Worte..  das Video muss ich bearbeiten und kommt somit später Online)


   

Die ersten 3 sind vom Ride from the Top Trail        Last pIC WallridE  :Wink: 

chEErs ChriS


Und hier von heute mein Crash Vid

Crash - Vid

----------


## klamsi

viel gatsch? also sind regenreifen angsagt  :Smile: 

thx für den bericht

----------


## noox

voi geil - gfrei mi auf morgen  :Big Grin:

----------


## radlfoara

ja also i war sowohl am samstag als auch am sonntag dort und es war einfach nur geil
wir habn nämlich mitgedacht und habn sowohl die radln als auch die snowboards mitgehabt und auch beides voll ausgenützt und es war nur super.

...und des mit die gratis leihbikes dort beim SAINT-Zelt war auch voll super weil man sich echt coole radln (z.B. des Rotwild RED 2) gratis ausborgn konnte und alle hatten die supa Saint Bremsen und Schaltwerk drauf.

----------


## noox

Mir hat's auch extrem gedaugt.  War war zwar nur heute da, aber oben im Schnee, des war so geil. Egal ob im Tiefschnee auf der Skipiste oder dann der Singletrail... Einzig, dass ma am Singletrail kaum was gesehen hat wegen Licht/Schatten und den ganzen Dreckspritzer...  Aber trotzdem's so nass war, war der Trail sooo griffig. Einfach nur geil.

Das Rotwild RED 2 hab ich mir auch ausgeliehen. Am Parkplatz dachte ich: Das Bike ist mir viel zu klein - Oberrohr viel kürzer als mein Santa. Auf den Trails hab ich mich vom Rahmen her sofort extrem wohl gefühlt. Gabel (888) und Dämpfer waren allerdings nicht auf mich eingestellt. Von der 888 hab ich vielleicht die Hälfte des Federwegs gebraucht  :Wink:  In den Singeltrails ist's gangen, aber herunten bei den Bremswellen a Katastrophe. Mit der Saint-Bremse habe ich mich auch noch net 100% anfreunden können. Extrem bissig. Trotzdem hat's mich gewundert, dass ich mit am fremden Bike so Gasgeben konnte.

----------


## tribune

wahnsinns tag heut... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

supa schnee


lg

----------


## klamsi

war a feiner tag....

a wengal powdern mim bike....zuuu geil  :Cool: 

singletrail oben war auch lustig so wie der rest von wagrain....die leihbike (saint) aktion war auch genial...thx

einziges manko....heute waren eindeutig zu wenig bikegondeln unterwegs  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

super tag heute,einfach a traum!
michi sei bild sagt eh scho alles  :Big Grin:  
lg

----------


## noox

Jason hat mich gefragt, ob jemand Pics hat. Weil er hat selbst zuwenig gemacht und würde ev. welche brauchen. Thanks.

----------


## klamsi

> Jason hat mich gefragt, ob jemand Pics hat. Weil er hat selbst zuwenig gemacht und würde ev. welche brauchen. Thanks.


soviel ich weiss haben angi (hohenwarter) und flo am nachmittag a paar gmacht...vl. würden die welche spenden  :Wink:

----------


## cyberuhu

Hab auch ein paar Foto´s von diesem Wahnsinns-geilen Tag

wenn ned mei Unterhosen schon so nass gewesen wär, wär ich noch länger gefahren!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@tribune: super Foto!

----------


## pAz

eins vo mir:https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2499.html

----------


## Zap

> eins vo mir:
> https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2499.html


Super Bild!!!

Und rechts (Spur im Schnee) hat schon jemand die Tourenski ausgepackt.  :Cool:

----------


## bs99

Es war wirklich geil gestern  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Nur hab ich das Tiefschneesurfen nur einmal ausgekostet, weil mir dann der nasse (und geil-griffige) Singletrail alles mit Dreckwasser angefüllt hat *fröstel*

Aber sonst: ein extreem flowiger Tag!

----------


## noox

Kalt war's schon. Ich bin von halb eins bis halb fünf an den Beinen (Kurze Hose) und Füßen durchnass durch den Schnee gefahren  :Smile:  Geil war's. Als ich dann Barfuß zum Waschplatz gegangen bin, hab ich die Füße nimmer wirklich gespürt  :Big Grin:  Der Schnee war einfach viel zu verlockend um da nicht reinzufahren. Und vorallem dann so ab 3 ist der Singletrail nur mehr ein Schneeschmelzwasser-Bach gewesen...

----------

